# Looking for a book.....



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2021)

I thought that I'd try to find a book, that my dad brought home to me, back in the late 70's or early 80's....
Unfortunately I don't don't remember the title or author(s), all I remember is that it was orange hardbound and about Soviet armament, with a lot of photos and colour profiles of weapons, missiles etc., it also had colour artwork of the army, navy and air force uniforms with all the different ranks....
I think that it was relatively thick book as well and in English....
I remember reading it a lot as a kid....could be fun finding a copy again! 😁


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh, oh .............. this could turn out to be a "Colour book for a model I'm building" thread .............

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)

Yep .. it looks like ...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hopefully.... fingers crossed....not! 😁😆😂
Would be like being a kid again, finding a copy and thumbing it as much as back then, back in the day, back in the dark ages, before fire or the invention of the wheel, before the internet....or as much as I enjoy going through my old Airfix, Matchbox, Esci, Italeri.... catalogues!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2021)

???

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)

or the one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

